# Heavy-Bottomed Saucepans



## mintsmike (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have a simple question about pots 

I will soon be making fudge and I see that my recipes call for a heavy-bottomed saucepan, which Im not really sure my pots can be classified as. I will now describe my pots:


Medium-Sized Stainless-Steel Saucepan with a base of around 1.2 cm.
Large Stainless-Steel Saucepan with a base of around 1.2 cm. (Quite heavy)
Alluminium like pot with a thinner base
Dutch Oven.
I am wondering which of these pots is really best for a recipe that involves boiling sugar and also considering that i dont want it to stick.

Can someone tell me the best pot I should use for this recipe?

Thanks in advance,
mintsmike:chef:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you are just boiling sugar, any of them is ok. If however you are making fudge I would be hesitant to use SS. Some SS pans are heavy but cook unevenly, they form hot spots and tend to scorch the products being cooked. The only plus point of SS is that they impart no off taste or color or have reactions like aluminum does. I would probably go for the dutch oven for uniform heat transfer and heavy bottom.:chef:


----------



## mintsmike (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you very much for your oppinion.

I would just like a definition of 'scorch' in regards to sugar. I have tried making batches in stainless steel before only to find that some of the mix sticks to the bottom and burns and it is stirred through the rest of the mix.

Thanks in advance again,
mintsmike


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Scorch means according to Webster= cooking until you alter color and flavor. Make sure when you add sugar you stir it real well, and try cooking on a lower or closed burner.:chef:


----------



## kitchenware (Sep 2, 2009)

hi,

My opinion for you is Large stainless-Steel Saucepan is best for you, because of there is we can make much more recipe for cooking at a same time...


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you setting the fudge in the same pan? I suggest pouring the final product in a different parchment lined container from the one you're using to cook the sugar, is that the reason your fudge is sticking? Anyways, I think the dutch oven is overkill if you're making fudge at home (unless you're making a lot of fudge) so stick with the plain old stainless steel pan. Ironically many restaurants do not have the luxury of using stainless steel so we normally make do with the cheap aluminum cookware and it works fine.


----------

